# Betta Shoppe Business "Card"



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay guys, first off... I got the idea from a friend who has her own catering business. She used a bottle cap, and I STILL have it. I find, if you pass someone a card... It tends to get tossed away with the receipts and papers left in one's wallet... However, if you become more creative, it tends to stay. Or at least, get passed around to someone else.

My idea, is to place on one side the website name, and contact information (flush against side), and the other side will having something loose in there, such as a small handmade baked clay Betta, and perhaps some confetti. It'll be a trial of 12, to see how well it picks up and whether or not it would work... Shipped to them with their order, or given to them in person.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd go for the sphere and then put a picture of a betta in it so it looks like a betta in a bowl.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I was thinking :lol: The thicker ones are also cheaper, for 12.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Whoops! Noticed the last picture was the wrong one uploaded.

On another note if you "vote" the star one... Just comment it.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the thicker sphere too... Like a little betta in a bubble. Even if one gets lost, I think someone would pick it up just because it's cute and eye catching. Plus the thicker ones would be more durable than the thinner ones.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like the sphere and betta in a bowl idea best. I also like the thinner sphere better just because I think you'd be able to read the information better.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the smaller, thicker spheres : ) So cute!! I would buy one if they were reasonably priced with my betta in it <3 as a little cute clay guy <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome!  looks like the sphere is getting top vote so far.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the sphere, thick or thin, and the oval is cute too. Love the idea of a little clay betta, but a picture might be more cost effective. I know I would hang on to one of these if I got it & gladly pass it on to friends. Making it a key chain would make it easy to use and harder to loose too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, the clay betta, since being smaller, I also can find the baking clay for it. The cost is not a heavy worry, as it's trying new things out (even found a mold for a betta)


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd like one of your business cards, I'd even pay like $2 for one ^_^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: why thank you!! 

Also thinking with some of the other shapes, that christmas ornaments would be neat ;p


----------

